# USB DVR TIVIMATE vs SPARKLE



## ktjensen (4 mo ago)

Have been testing various DVR software apps including the TIVIMATE that is very popular. TIVIMATE works to display various streamed sources. But it will not work to DVR record to an external USB. TIVIMATE does not recognize the expanded external USB as a place to save files. Have seen many frustrated and just giving up on TIVIMATE and USB storage. Very understandable frustration of TIVIMATE $8 per year cost with no recording on TiVo stream. 

So instead am using the beta application SPARKLE. It will record to the external USB. Just works but is $18 a year ($1.50 a month). Try it out for a solution that works.


----------



## xmp2k5 (29 d ago)

ktjensen said:


> Have been testing various DVR software apps including the TIVIMATE that is very popular. TIVIMATE works to display various streamed sources. But it will not work to DVR record to an external USB. TIVIMATE does not recognize the expanded external USB as a place to save files. Have seen many frustrated and just giving up on TIVIMATE and USB storage. Very understandable frustration of TIVIMATE $8 per year cost with no recording on TiVo stream. So instead am using the beta application SPARKLE. It will record to the external USB. Just works but is $18 a year ($1.50 a month). Try it out for a solution that works.


 TiviMate just won't DVR with this device, but it works fine with Firestick and Onn 4K box.


----------

